# Dang cat always in heat...



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

My calico cat is spayed, came spayed actually. We've been looking for a vet to spay our lynx cat, but they are all too costly, we found one, but won't be for 10+ days when we can make an appointment. 
She seems to be in heat ALL THE FREAKING TIME. I've been tossing the two into the bathroom at night, it's just too much when I need to sleep. She will have 1 or 2 days of what we call 'clarity/sanity' but even those days she may stick her rear at you.
We haven't noticed any spraying, thank goodness! We are all sick of it. When my fiance[male] leaves the room where she can't go, she will call out in the normal in heat howling, until I talk to her or tell her to stop. Then she makes a cutsy meow/purr noise and comes running over to see what's up. 
Anyway, is it normal that she seems to be in heat all the time with just 1 to 3 days 'off'?


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Short answer...yep.

Female cats have cycling heats. So for 3 months or so they'll cycle into heat with short breaks. The length of the break depends on your cat, so does the length of the cycle.

When she does cycle out she'll stay out about 1-2 months (that's how Jitzu used to be anyways) and then go back in. This repeats unless she's bred.

You're lucky you can do it in 10 days. Until then remember she can't help it, you can't stop it, and it's just as frustrating/irritating for your poor girl as it is for you.


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

10 days only to be able to contact the vet. No idea when the actual surgery will be..
She also doesn't eat much during this time. Other cat is turning into a real fatty...7lbs, while the lynx is 5lbs. She just isn't interested in eating much...


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ah, I see. Well try and get her in ASAP. In the mean time make very sure she doesn't go outside, it only takes about 2 minutes for her to get pregnant!

It's fairly common for her not to be as interested in food. If you feed her a really good quality wet food she'll get the most out of it. How old is she?


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you tried your local humane society? They usually have 'spay day' sessions where the operation is free.


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

They are indoor cats. One is really stupid and gets her claws stuck in random things for who knows how long and the lynx will bolt up trees or in front of cars. I have them on a leash from time to time. 
No local anything, this place is 1hr away, others are 1.5hrs but then add crazy traffic and it being a bad neighborhood or 2hrs away and just too dang far. 
Calico is 1.5yrs maybe and the lynx is a year or so.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Please don't blame your cat.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

secuono said:


> They are indoor cats. One is really stupid and gets her claws stuck in random things for who knows how long and the lynx will bolt up trees or in front of cars. I have them on a leash from time to time.
> No local anything, this place is 1hr away, others are 1.5hrs but then add crazy traffic and it being a bad neighborhood or 2hrs away and just too dang far.
> Calico is 1.5yrs maybe and the lynx is a year or so.


If its to get her spayed, isn't it worth it rather than having to spend another week and a half with butt in your face kitty?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

secuono said:


> *One is really stupid* and gets her claws stuck in random things...


Okay, cats are NOT stupid. Anyone who lets their cats claws get long enough to get stuck in random things is...well, since I don't want to get in trouble, I won't say. But seriously, if you don't want your cats claws getting stuck, TRIM THE CLAWS.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

secuono said:


> They are indoor cats. One is really stupid and gets her claws stuck in random things for who knows how long and the lynx will bolt up trees or in front of cars. I have them on a leash from time to time.
> No local anything, this place is 1hr away, others are 1.5hrs but then add crazy traffic and it being a bad neighborhood or 2hrs away and just too dang far.
> Calico is 1.5yrs maybe and the lynx is a year or so.


Your cat is _not_ "stupid" for getting her "claws caught in random things". You need to clip her claws with nail clippers every 3 weeks because they are constantly growing. Cat may damage a claw if it gets hooked into something.. Don't clip them so short that you cut into the "quick" or vein in the claw. Do it in an enclosed room (bathroom counter is good), and clip as many as cat will tolerate. Do others at another time if cat fusses, or while it's asleep . Make the session brief and as relaxed as possible. Give her treats right after the clipping. You want to make the session as pleasant as possible.


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

I DO TRIM HER CLAWS, she gets them stuck right after, she has no idea how to 'retract' them. I've tried trimming real short, filing them after I cut them...nothing. She will jump up on something right after I'm done and get herself stuck. Not my fault she has no idea how to retract her claws and dangles. If I'm home and I see/hear her I'll run over and get her free. 
And I've been trimming their claws since they were tiny kittens, they sit calmly and wait. Unless its hot and humid, they don't mind. Bath time can also be very calm.
So lets not get preachy at me. If you guys don't get annoyed or frustrated with your pets once in a while, they or you must be saints...


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

And btw, that's just how we talk about them. Stupid, dummies, fatty, dead cat, etc. I'm not being mean to them, pets are just dummies some times...like when Fatty runs, jumps on a table, slides off the other end and hits the wall...funny and dumb, but jezz we don't think less of her. C'mon people, lighten up some. Fatty is the calico, her official name is Kylie. Lynx is Yuki.
Dead cat is a pose, btw, that most cat owners know and sometimes call it that. It's where they are wandering and suddenly stop, flop on their side and flip their heads and front paws up to the ceiling. It's cute, it's funny, it's called dead kittie, usually and 'aww' comes before or after.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> If you guys don't get annoyed or frustrated with your pets once in a while, they or you must be saints...


My twins are also known here as The Bratz. 

When Cali starts getting her claws stuck in the window screens, I keep them closed except for when I'm home and can watch in case she gets stuck. I don't want her pulling a claw out.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

secuono said:


> Dead cat is a pose, btw, that most cat owners know and sometimes call it that. It's where they are wandering and suddenly stop, flop on their side and flip their heads and front paws up to the ceiling. It's cute, it's funny, it's called dead kittie, usually and 'aww' comes before or after.


Haha, I have never heard it called "dead cat", my cat Blaze does that often, I just call it falling over. 

Meanwhile, Blacky does the same thing outside at times, and the whole family calls her roadkill. Terrible, but that's the way she looks out in the driveway.










Well, she's in the backyard in this one... on grass. I can't find the ones of her in the front. She looks pretty silly.


----------

